# Greek dubbed movies



## natcon

Hey Everybody,

I'm desperately trying to find some Hollywood (popular) movies dubbed in Greek.

Does anybody know where I can find some?

Thanks!


----------



## Kevan Bailey

I'm surprised that nobody's wandered up to you while you're sitting in a cafe and offered to sell you some (the going rate here on Lesvos is three for ten euros)! Fantastic Greek subtitles with no way whatsoever of switching them off.

You can often pick up movies which aren't even in the cinemas yet. Mind you, I don't suppose they're terribly legal............


----------



## natcon

Thanks Kevin! The problem isn't finding movies with Greek subtitles, I'm trying to find movies where the language has actually been changed to Greek, I know they have them in Italy and France but I don't know if the Greeks dub movies in general. I think it will be a great learning aid! 

Thanks for your response!


----------



## concertina

Natcon,I have found that the best learning aide for Greek is to watch and listen to old Greek films,some are black and white,some of the best and well known actors came from those films,lots of comedy,superb acting,a joy to watch and there are hundreds of them,I love them,you will learn Greek easily.When I ask Greek people how come their English is so good they say that its purely from watching British,American films.They are such pure films,innocent, at the same time very cleverly done.You will see one actor I particularly like,baldy,hair around the sides,lovely face,he is in many films and so good and funny.These films can be seen on Utube.


----------



## natcon

Thanks Concertina, I'll definitely have a look - I'm excited to watch them.


----------



## concertina

Also those films will show you areas of Athens and Thessalonika in those days,they are not set in a different era,the houses,inside them,the clothes, the furniture,the music,the mannerism,very polite to each other until they get a temper up ha,the cars are wonderful,those tight dresses on the women and the hair,no baggy jeans then,lovely to step back in time.


----------



## Miss Hemingway

Hello everyone,

To reply to your question natcon, Greeks never dub movies (which is great, in my opinion, because listening to the original language contributes significantly to our learning of good English). 

I agree with concertina, watching old Greek movies from the 50s and 60s will help a lot with learning Greek.You can search for 'Finos Film' (biggest film production company there was) or full greek movies on youtube.

You should definitely watch ' Tis kakomoiras (o bakalogatos)' or Της κακομοίρας (Ο μπακαλόγατος) in greek. It's hilarious. 
The actor starring here is probably the actor concertina refers to.

These old movies are adored by us Greeks, as they are genuinely funny (a big percentage consists of comedies) and reminiscent of how Greeks use to be like and behave like. Modern Greeks often experience 'nostalgia' about the past, how people use to live in their native villages, how all family members were living closely and spending time together, people were poor but innocent and still managed to have a good time etc.

I think you can also make several assumptions about how the current society is the way it is by watching these films, for instance, in terms of politics, voting and clientelism..so these movies can also have a sort of didactic benefit for you as well!

If you find this post useful and would like more suggestions on specific movies, I would be very happy to reply.

Maria


----------



## hiatusxenia

The old Greek films are just wonderful. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## concertina

hiatusxenia said:


> The old Greek films are just wonderful. I hope you enjoy them!


On the subject of all-time great comedy films,older stuff,probably of that same time as the Greek film industry was turning out these master pieces was "Lucy Ball"A clip of her and the other actress she was always with, in the chocolate factory working, came up as I was scrolling around Utube,same kind of incredible acting as the Greek stuff,facial expressions,unbelievable,I fell about laughing as they stuffed those chocolates anywhere they could,hilarious,dont we need to laugh everybody,sometimes I think we have forgotten that laughter is an option and its free,take a look at Lucy.I Love Lucy


----------



## Thrasymachus

In Greece they don't really dub most movies, the exceptions are animated cartoons and such. Sometimes Disney makes animated movies like for example the excellent Wall-E that adults can also enjoy immensely. There are lots of anime and Marvel movies and television shows that adults may enjoy that are dubbed into Greek.

Another thing you can do is whenever you watch a English language movie, download Greek subtitles in opensubtitles.org and watch it with those if you have a good enough knowledge of the Greek written language. But alot of those subtitles are done by amateurs and have occasional errors.


----------



## nikolaos

I saw a movie called La Isla del cangrejo (The island of crab) or in greek (Το νησί των καβουριων) with greek audio more than ten years ago... A couple of months ago it came to my mind and i tried every website that i know to find it but no luck. I want to find it in greek audio... If there is someone oit there who knows where i can find it i would be really glad


----------

